# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  توی این مدت باقی مونده ده هزار منطقه سه اورد؟

## shadi.m.75

سلام. اگه میشه بهم بگین که واقعا میشه توی این مدت باقی مونده ده هزار منطقه سه اورد؟ رتبه مدنظرم اینه. چون پرستاری شهرمون تا 12 هزار میگیره. 3 ساله از درس و این چیزا دور بودم. سال 92 امتحان نهایی داشتم معدلمم 18 شد. درسم خوب بود.. ولی الان چون چند ساله از درس دور بودم یه کلمه هم بلد نیستم. ولی زبانم عالیه. کلا درسای عمومیم خیلی خوب بود. زیست هم خیلی خوب میفهمیدم. فقط مشکلم ریاضی و فیزیکه که داغونم. میشه بدون ریاضی و فیزیک این رتبه رو اورد؟ ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بزارین

----------


## Majid.V.Z

سلام
ببینید الآن زمان هست اما کم هست
با یک برنامه‌ریزی خوب و درست می‌تونید به خواسته‌تون برسید
این که در دس‌های حفظی-تفهیمی خوب  هستید خودش یک پوئن مثبته که خیلی‌ها ندارند
برای ریاضی هم درسنامه ها را مطالعه کنید و چند مثال حل شده ببینید و تحلیل کنید و سپس به حل تست بپردازید و حلش کنید... فیزیک هم به همین ترتیب
درضمن بهتره قسمت دینامیک و حرکت شناسی رو کنار بذارید چون زمان خوندن این دو فصل در تابستان بود

----------


## Healer

ما تازه شروع کردیم فکر زیر هزار که چه عرض کنم زیر ۵۰۰ منطقه دو ایم
اون وقت شما رو ده هزار منطقه سه مرددین؟!

----------


## saj8jad

برنامه مطالعاتی حرفه ای و منظم + تلاش و پشتکار + توکل = موفقیت

با توجه به وقت زیادی که تا کنکور مونده قطعا میشه و حتی میتونید رتبه خیلی خیلی بهتری رو کسب کنید  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشید

----------


## MH_220

داداش از الان میتونی پزشکی هم بیاری ... ده هزار منطقه سه ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

*باو ملت از الان شرو میکنن و پزشکی میارن،اونوقت شما...*

----------


## mobin7

اره صد در صد میشه.
فقط فله ای نخون. 
یه مقدار باید حذف کنی اونم فقط از ریاضی و فیزیک. 

شیمی و زیست 40
فیزیک و ریاضی 10 الی 20
عمومی ها  50 الی 60

----------


## Amin ZD

میشه زیر 300 منطقه 3 آورد

----------


## Navid70

> سلام. اگه میشه بهم بگین که واقعا میشه توی این مدت باقی مونده ده هزار منطقه سه اورد؟ رتبه مدنظرم اینه. چون پرستاری شهرمون تا 12 هزار میگیره. 3 ساله از درس و این چیزا دور بودم. سال 92 امتحان نهایی داشتم معدلمم 18 شد. درسم خوب بود.. ولی الان چون چند ساله از درس دور بودم یه کلمه هم بلد نیستم. ولی زبانم عالیه. کلا درسای عمومیم خیلی خوب بود. زیست هم خیلی خوب میفهمیدم. فقط مشکلم ریاضی و فیزیکه که داغونم. میشه بدون ریاضی و فیزیک این رتبه رو اورد؟ ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بزارین


اره ممکنه.ریاضی فیزیکو حذف کنید
عمومیا رو بالا بزنید.زیست و شیمی معمولی بزنید در حد 40 کافیه ولی عمومیا بالا
زیر 10 هزار که اره این درصدا که گفتم رو بزنید زیر 5هزار میشید

----------


## storm001

> سلام. اگه میشه بهم بگین که واقعا میشه توی این مدت باقی مونده ده هزار منطقه سه اورد؟ رتبه مدنظرم اینه. چون پرستاری شهرمون تا 12 هزار میگیره. 3 ساله از درس و این چیزا دور بودم. سال 92 امتحان نهایی داشتم معدلمم 18 شد. درسم خوب بود.. ولی الان چون چند ساله از درس دور بودم یه کلمه هم بلد نیستم. ولی زبانم عالیه. کلا درسای عمومیم خیلی خوب بود. زیست هم خیلی خوب میفهمیدم. فقط مشکلم ریاضی و فیزیکه که داغونم. میشه بدون ریاضی و فیزیک این رتبه رو اورد؟ ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بزارین


رشته : *تجربي*  رتبه در منطقه : *9999*  رتبه کشوری : *39938
*
نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
5
53.4%

عربي
3
28%

معارف
6
57.4%

زبان
5
45.4%

زمين شناسي
1
0%

رياضيات
1
12.3%

زيست شناسي
3
30.7%

فيزيك
3
26.7%

شيمي
2
18.1%



اگه بهت بگیم نمی شه واقعا در حقت نامردی کردیم یه نگاه بنداز به این درصد ها!!!9999 کنکور 95 منطقه 3
عمومی که قطع به یقین می تونی تو این مدت کامل بخونی
 زیست را کامل بخون...چون هم خوب می فهمی و هم مهم ترین درسه

شیمی ،فیزیک و ریاضی 
بنظرم50 تا 60 درصد از مطالب هر درس را کامل بخونی کفایت می کنه.
اگر هم واقعا قصد حذف کردن داری که باید اون دوتا را خوب بخونی...ولی فکر نمی کنم حدود 20 تا 25 درصد زدن ریاضی و فیزیک،بخصوص فیزیک،سخت باشه
ضمنا شما 10000 می خوای حداقل به اندازه یه 5000 تلاش بکن

----------


## Mr Sky

*تجربی رو نمیدونم ولی رشته ریاضی اگه همه درسا رو 5 درصد بزنی زیر 5000 منطقه میشی....خخخ
.
.
.20 درصد زیر 1000..خخخخخ....*

----------


## DARKSIDER

> سلام. اگه میشه بهم بگین که واقعا میشه توی این مدت باقی مونده ده هزار منطقه سه اورد؟ رتبه مدنظرم اینه. چون پرستاری شهرمون تا 12 هزار میگیره. 3 ساله از درس و این چیزا دور بودم. سال 92 امتحان نهایی داشتم معدلمم 18 شد. درسم خوب بود.. ولی الان چون چند ساله از درس دور بودم یه کلمه هم بلد نیستم. ولی زبانم عالیه. کلا درسای عمومیم خیلی خوب بود. زیست هم خیلی خوب میفهمیدم. فقط مشکلم ریاضی و فیزیکه که داغونم. میشه بدون ریاضی و فیزیک این رتبه رو اورد؟ ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بزارین



دوربین مخفیه؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## -AMiN-

*زیر 10000 منطقه 3 رو میتونی به راحتی بیاری کار سختی نیس ولی اگه بخوای ریاضی فیزیک 0 یزنی یا منفی رتبت رو خیلی میاره پایین یه چن درصد باید بزنی که ترازت و نکشن پایین*

----------


## Forgotten

منم الان شروع کردم 
نترس زیر 10 هزار میشیم

----------


## shadi.m.75

> *زیر 10000 منطقه 3 رو میتونی به راحتی بیاری کار سختی نیس ولی اگه بخوای ریاضی فیزیک 0 یزنی یا منفی رتبت رو خیلی میاره پایین یه چن درصد باید بزنی که ترازت و نکشن پایین*


یعنی بدون ریاضی فیزیک نمیشه؟ ولی بقیه رو میتونم خوب یزنم

----------


## mobin7

> یعنی بدون ریاضی فیزیک نمیشه؟ ولی بقیه رو میتونم خوب یزنم


نچ حداقل 10 بزن. کارنامه ها رو نگا کنی میفهمی.

----------


## sajad564

نع نمیتونی

----------


## Amsterdam

توی ریاضی همیشه یه سوال از مشتق گرفتن  میاد که اسونه سوالای امار یکیش معمولا اسونه و همین طور قسمت معادله و نامعادله که تو راهنمایی هم خوندی بعدش یه دونه سوال ماتریس که اسون ترین قسمت ریاضیه مثلثاتم بخونی خوبه چون بضی وقتا یه سوال چرت میدن که اینا میشه پنج تا سوال حدود بیست درصد 
توی فیریکم پیش 2 رو حتمن بخون چون پارسال اسون ترین قسمت سوالا پیش 2 بود از حرکت شناسی فقط فرمولا رو حفظ کن چون یه سوال اسون معمولا داره  سوال مربوط به خازن ها هم اسونه (بازم معمولا) اگه ترکیبی نباشه همینارو بخونی میشه بیست سی درصد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

*میشه زیر ۱۰۰۰شد.
۶ماه وقت داری اگ درست استفاده کنی نتیجه خوبی میگیری.
ریاضی و فیزیک هم حذف نکن.
هر چه سریعترم شروع کنید و اگ شروع کردید ک ایول ابجی.
یا حق*

----------


## Lullaby

*سلام
ببینید
شروع کردن
با جدی شروع کردن فرق داره
یه عده هستن واقعاااااا چیزی نخوندن و صفرن
که خب اینا هم با ختی و تلاش زیاد میتونن رتبه ی زیر هزار و یا بهتر بگیرن
یه عده خوندن اما دیگه میخوان جدی و طوفانی بخونن اینا نسبت به  مورد بالایی زودتر پیشرفت میکنن
اما هردو  دسته موفقیت رو دارن
شش ماه زمان کمی نیست!!!*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shadi.m.75


یعنی بدون ریاضی فیزیک نمیشه؟ ولی بقیه رو میتونم خوب یزنم


اگه صفر بزنی احتمالا نه ولی حتی شده از هرکدوم 2 سوال بزنی یعنی 6 درصد خیلی خیلی روی ترازت تاثیر داره و رتبت بهتر میشه*

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام. اگه میشه بهم بگین که واقعا میشه توی این مدت باقی مونده ده هزار منطقه سه اورد؟ رتبه مدنظرم اینه. چون پرستاری شهرمون تا 12 هزار میگیره. 3 ساله از درس و این چیزا دور بودم. سال 92 امتحان نهایی داشتم معدلمم 18 شد. درسم خوب بود.. ولی الان چون چند ساله از درس دور بودم یه کلمه هم بلد نیستم. ولی زبانم عالیه. کلا درسای عمومیم خیلی خوب بود. زیست هم خیلی خوب میفهمیدم. فقط مشکلم ریاضی و فیزیکه که داغونم. میشه بدون ریاضی و فیزیک این رتبه رو اورد؟ ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بزارین


اگه زوم کردین رو این رتبه و این رتبه قانعتون میکنه ! که قطعا میشه این رتبه رو تو این مدت زمان اورد ! میشه خیلی راحت بهش رسید حتی با روزی چند ساعت پراکنده خوندن هم میشه بهشون رسید ! مخصوصا با زبان خوبی که دارین و عمومی هایی که تو این مدت میخونین و میتونین راحت 30-40 بزنین ! 

ولی اگه میخواین رتبه بهتر هم بیارین :

اول اینکه زبان خودش خیلی بهتون کمک میکنه ! تو ایران فقط 5-6 هزار نفر زبان رو بالای 50 میزنن ! اگه بیشتر از 50 میتونین بزنین که این نقطه قوت شماست و باید بهتر ازش بهتر ببرین ! ثانیا وقت واسه عمومی خوندن زیاده ! تو این تایم میشه 2-3 بار با برنامه منظم عمومی ها رو تموم کرد .. اگه معلم هم داشته باشین واسه عربی مخصوصا که چه بهتر .. 

اختصاصی ها هم زیست و شیمی همش رو بخونین ! ( البته بعضی قسمت های زیست مثل شارش و ژنتیک رو اگه تونستین با معلم خصوصی و اموزشگاه بخونین و اگه نتونستین با معلم بخونین شارش رو بزارین کنار چون اکثرا نمیزنن ولی ژنتیک رو یه جورایی بخونین )  .. ریاضی و فیزیک هم جاهایی که بلدین رو بخونین حتی اگه 10-20 درصد بشه ! اگه وقت زیاد اوردین ادامش رو بخونین ! معلم خصوصی هم بگیرین باز هم به نفعتون میشه .. منتها تو کنکور زیر 10 نزنین که زحمتاتون رو به باد میده این دو درس ریاضی و فیزیک ! 

تو این مدت میتونین هر کاری بکنین به شرطی که تصمیم جدی بگیرین و منظم بخونین !

----------


## moha.mahdi

> اگه زوم کردین رو این رتبه و این رتبه قانعتون میکنه ! که قطعا میشه این رتبه رو تو این مدت زمان اورد ! میشه خیلی راحت بهش رسید حتی با روزی چند ساعت پراکنده خوندن هم میشه بهشون رسید ! مخصوصا با زبان خوبی که دارین و عمومی هایی که تو این مدت میخونین و میتونین راحت 30-40 بزنین ! 
> 
> ولی اگه میخواین رتبه بهتر هم بیارین :
> 
> اول اینکه زبان خودش خیلی بهتون کمک میکنه ! تو ایران فقط 5-6 هزار نفر زبان رو بالای 50 میزنن ! اگه بیشتر از 50 میتونین بزنین که این نقطه قوت شماست و باید بهتر ازش بهتر ببرین ! ثانیا وقت واسه عمومی خوندن زیاده ! تو این تایم میشه 2-3 بار با برنامه منظم عمومی ها رو تموم کرد .. اگه معلم هم داشته باشین واسه عربی مخصوصا که چه بهتر .. 
> 
> اختصاصی ها هم زیست و شیمی همش رو بخونین ! ( البته بعضی قسمت های زیست مثل شارش و ژنتیک رو اگه تونستین با معلم خصوصی و اموزشگاه بخونین و اگه نتونستین با معلم بخونین شارش رو بزارین کنار چون اکثرا نمیزنن ولی ژنتیک رو یه جورایی بخونین )  .. ریاضی و فیزیک هم جاهایی که بلدین رو بخونین حتی اگه 10-20 درصد بشه ! اگه وقت زیاد اوردین ادامش رو بخونین ! معلم خصوصی هم بگیرین باز هم به نفعتون میشه .. منتها تو کنکور زیر 10 نزنین که زحمتاتون رو به باد میده این دو درس ریاضی و فیزیک ! 
> 
> تو این مدت میتونین هر کاری بکنین به شرطی که تصمیم جدی بگیرین و منظم بخونین !


یعنی چی هر کاری؟
چه رتبه ای مثلا؟

----------


## atena__

حتما میشه ولی زیر 1000 اصلا نمیشه

----------


## atena__

قسمتای اسون ریاضی و فیزیکو بخون

----------


## mil130

از این خیلی بهترشم میتونی
شیمی:فیل شیمی مبتکران
ریاضی خط ویژه گاج
زیست کانون
فیزیک چکیده پایه تخته سیاه
زبانتم که خوبه
عربی همایش نشر دریافت
ادبیات همایش نشر دریافت+لقمه مهروماه
دینی گاج
اینارو بخون حجمشون خیلی کمه میتونی تو این 6ماه زیر2000 بشی
موفق باشی

----------


## Mahdi.T

اگه تو این مدت باقی مونده خوب بخونی امکان نداره بالای۱۰۰۰۰ بیاری
۶ماه تایم کمی نیست
ولی به شرط اینکه بخونی

----------


## ata.beheshti

خیلی وقته پست ندادم انجمن و نمیومدم اما بذار یچی بگم 
همیشه ماهی رو از اب بگیری تازس
اما بشرطها و شروطها
خیلی از ماها میگیم شروع کنم چی کنم ال کنم بل کنم
ولی بازم هرماه میان بضیا میپرسن میشه...
اگه الان سیستمو شات داون کنی بری کتابو استارت کنی اره میشه ولی نه برعکس نمیشه...
کلا من این سومین بارمه دارم کنکور میدم بهم ثابت شده اگه بخای میشه
اینجا هم یه انجمن ساده ای بیش نیس
اینجا سوالای کنکورو نمیذارن...
اینجا نود درصدش وقت تلف کردنه
عزیز من اگه میخای ماه دیگه باز یه تاپیک مث این نزنی
وقتتو نذار اینجا...از من و چارتا بچه دبیرستانی و کنکوری که خودش هنوز به نتیجه نرسیده نپرس
از خودت بپرس...
بپرس آهای من...من میتونم؟؟؟؟
قطعا هر کسی درونش دچار یه انقلاب شد تونست...
مرحمت زیاد....

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

اره چرا ک نه

----------

